# Need buyer for hundreds of butcher rabbits



## mrhower (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm about to switch to all NZ White rabbits to raise butcher rabbits but need place to buy them. Will have up to 150 doe rabbits so i'll be have a BUNCH. I don't mind driving a long trip but need buyers so please help if you know any plants that are buying anywhere near ks.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

Saw an ad a few weeks ago in DC area craigslist pet or maybe farm section. Someone in WV wanted 300 a week. Didn't apply to me so I didn't pay attention to it.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Make sure you have a buyer lined up before you jump in to having that many. Seems to me like I remember there being a Pel-Freeze buyer in that area?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I vaguely remember one in south central Kansas, but I do not recall where!


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Go to: www.arba.net and click on the link for "Processors." They are listed alphabetically by state. Pel-Freez is in Arkansas and has their own trucks for picking up, but you have to apply and qualify (can take up to a year for acceptance plus certain restrictions/requirements) and be able to meet the truck at a designated meeting place. Please do NOT put the cart before the horse! Make sure you have a market before jumping in! Otherwise, it will surely be a disastrous failure for you.

Pat Lamar


----------



## jmart045 (Nov 13, 2012)

Their is a pal-freeze in Arkansas Google it and it will tell you all their specs


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

I saw a 90 hole rabbitry a few months ago. Please heed these other people's warnings before you jump in to have 150 does. It was obvious that these people couldn't provide decent care for that many rabbits and they didn't have a commercial meat buyer to buy them. It was a pitiful site. I will never forget it.


----------



## simplerlife (Nov 25, 2012)

"Meat the Rabbit" in Indianapolis area may be an option.


----------



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

As others have stated I will say from experience, get a good stable buyer lined up FIRST. From my experience the fryer rabbit market seems to be very volatile right now. I had a processor buyer lined up that was buying my fryers, then all of a sudden I get a letter from them saying they can no longer purchase rabbits as another processor is under cutting them. So I tried to sell to the other processor but they are not taking any new customers. Good Luck, but do your homework!


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

So. Where you with these rabbits?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

J&J distributing in Lytton, Iowa. He's over north of Sac City, about 12 miles. I think he might be your closest one. He was, for a while, paying $1.45 per pound, but not sure if he still is or not. We are about 30 miles from him, but figured we couldn't make it pay as well as selling breeders. In the spring time if you get your 4-H folks around you knowing that you are there, you can sell to kids trying to raise rabbits for 4-H and (maybe you know all this already, but just a chance). You can get $20 to $25 per rabbit, doe or buck during the spring time, and then if you still have some left, you could think about taking to the butcher.

This guy in Lytton wants them especially in the winter, so if you have babies already and can talk to him about them, maybe you can make a deal with him to take your overages. PM me if you are interested and I'll see if I can find his phone number for you.


----------



## brad2388 (Aug 1, 2012)

You always have snake owners to rely on as well. I raise to eat, sell for meat & for herpers in the area. They have the option of buying in bulk frozen but shipping & dry ice add to the cost. Craigslist is a good place to start. A guy with 2 or 3 Boas or Pythons could easily buy 3 to 6 a month. Get a couple good customers and do the killing for them and that could be a good little profit center.


----------



## mrhower (Dec 20, 2012)

I thank you all for the answers. Just like to also mention I will find a buyer first, I'm not an idiot and I believe I understand the work it would take (I run 250 head of cattle and also have around 600 chickens and 30 mama rabbits). Just thought I'd throw that in there, but would still love to hear from anyone with any tips on buyers.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I could be a rabbit market all by myself.... 

Shame about the country thing.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I buy (cheaply!) from a lady south of me, for dog food.
It's still over 50 cents a lb, but much cheaper than buying dog food.
I wish I knew other folks around here who'd sell cheap to me; I only buy from that lady during the months she comes north to visit her camp and her kids who live up this way.
Anyone out there near Bangor/Ellsworth/Brewer/Belfast?

I'd LOVE to buy cheap, in bulk. I have 3 freezers, 2 are for dog food, and they are getting down low.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I have tried local rabbit breeders, but they act as if I am a depraved person.....?

Some, actually think I want to buy living rabbits and let my dogs kill them....(I dont know how they actually got that idea...wouldn't dream of hurting a live animal) But I would love to buy butchered rabs in bulk for a good price. (dog quality butchered ie- heads can still be left on, etc)


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Sherry, how much are you paying for rabbits? .50/lb dressed or .50/lb live? Either way that's about 1.50 for a 3lb dressed rabbit or 2.50 for a live 5lb fryer. 

That woman is NOT making money selling them to you, and is likely willing to do it just to get rid of culls she has. Nothing wrong with that, but you're likely not going to find raisers who are doing commercial rabbits that are willing to sell them at that price.

It costs me at LEAST 5.00/bunny (haven't calculated again since feed costs went up though!) to get them to 5lbs. 

THAT's likely why you're finding it hard to find them in bulk. Most meat rabbit bulk buyers are paying anywhere from 1.15/lb to 1.50 per lb LIVE - 5.75 to 7.50 per fryer. I sell mine off the farm for 7.00 apeice, live or butchered. Many people tell me that's stupid cheap. If I had a steady local buyer I'd consider doing qty discounts and I'd probably refigure my costs a little better. No point in raising them, IMO, if they don't pay for themselves.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yes, I wasn't complaining! I would love to find some (she charges me about buck a lb, for dog food and for human grade ones, about 1.50 lb) I know how expensive it is to raise them, my dd raised show/pet rabs for a few years. We butchered the extras- mean ones , or just ones that couldn't sell 
I would like to buy more during winter, when that lady doesn't come this way.
Oh, the lady I buy from sells 'em per freezer weight.


----------

